# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Law + Order UK

## tammyy2j

ITV has unveiled an impressive British cast for its remake of the long-running US crime show Law & Order including Coronation Street's Bradley Walsh and Battlestar Galactica actor Jamie Bamber. 

The UK version of Law & Order, which follows the work of police on the street through to legal action by the Crown Prosecution Service, starts filming this month. 

ITV1's 13-part series stars Walsh, who has also featured in Torn and The Old Curiosity Shop, as Ronnie Brooks, "a real East End copper's copper". 

He is partnered by Bamber, perhaps best-known as Apollo from Battlestar Galactica, as Matt Devlin, who tackles crime using "part seduction, part force". 

The pair report to Detective Inspector Natalie Chandler, played by Harriet Walter, whose credits include Atonement. 

Law & Order's legal side, featuring the workings of the CPS, is led by the Doctor Who and Torchwood actor Freema Agyeman as the "hard-working, strong-willed" prosecutor Alesha Phillips. 

Senior crown prosecutor James Steel, a "man on a mission for justice", is played by Ben Daniels, who has starred in the BBC dramas The State Within and The Passion. 

Bill Paterson, who has appeared in Little Dorrit and Criminal Justice, takes the role of CPS director George Castle, "a man trying to balance his ideals with the bigger picture". 

The lead writer on the UK show, Chris Chibnall, has credits including Life on Mars and Torchwood. 

ITV1's Law & Order is based on the highly successful US version, created by Dick Wolf, who has also worked on Hill Street Blues, and will be co-produced by the UK company Kudos, Wolf Films and NBC Universal. 

"Kudos have put together the perfect cast to deliver a quintessentially modern British take on a highly successful crime format," said Laura Mackie, the director of drama at ITV. 

Law & Order UK will be produced by Richard Stokes, who has worked on Torchwood and The Inspector Lynley Mysteries.

----------

lizann (07-01-2009), parkerman (03-10-2008), RuebenClara (30-12-2008)

----------


## parkerman

Hope it's as good as the American original. That was/is just brilliant. :Thumbsup:

----------


## lizann

Jamie Bamber is HOT

----------


## Perdita

Law & Order is headed for the UK.

In a new 13-part series for ITV1, the enduringly popular US crime drama - now in its nineteenth season and counting - makes the trip across the pond for a very British version, set in London. Producer Richard Stokes tells us what to expect from Law & Order: UK.

For those who haven't seen Law & Order before, could you explain the setup?
"It's a show that's distinctly split into two halves. The first half is a police procedural and the second takes you to the courtroom. Each episode starts with a crime that's usually a murder, then the police investigates for two acts, usually ending in an arrest. The second two acts are the court proceedings, where our hero prosecutor tries to get a conviction against the person responsible."

For the first series of the British version you're reusing scripts from the original US show, aren't you?
"We're adapting them. To be honest we're probably adapting them more than we originally thought, because to make them contemporary and to make them British actually took more [work] than we anticipated. Which is good for the audience who know both shows, and good for us to make them feel more distinctive."

What was the thinking behind using non-original scripts?
"I think it was partly contractual with [format owner] Dick Wolf Productions, but also the fact that we know those stories worked. They're great stories - but the changes we needed to make with the second halves to make them work with the British legal system results in disctinctive stories."

From the US show you have over 18 years' worth of stories to choose from. How did you decide which to use?
"There is a Law & Order bible that has every episode listed in it, with a paragraph for each saying what the story is. Showrunner and lead writer Chris Chibnall went through as many of them as he possibly could, got the DVDs, watched them, and then made the choice as to which ones would make very good British television. He picked 15 or 16 stories and we chose our favourite 13. One of them we had to replace because when we looked at the adaptations on the legal side it didn't quite work."

If you get a second series do you think you will still use the US scripts for inspiration?
"That's a tricky question. If we get a second series we'll be very happy and I think at that point we'll start making those kind of decisions."

How involved has Dick Wolf, the creator, been with the British version?
"Dick Wolf signed off on all the casting for the main parts. He's been sent all the scripts, which fortunately he loved. He could have very easily raised his eyebrows about how they've been adapted to the British system. In the last few weeks we've been sending him over the first load of episodes too."

And what has Chris Chibnall brought to the table as showrunner?
"Well I've worked with Chris for the last couple of years on Torchwood, so I know him very well. He's a brilliant writer, with a great history in shows like Torchwood, Life On Mars and Born and Bred, but he's also been gaining a fantastic experience in production. As a result we have a really great creative partnership. He's got a very clear idea about how the brand works and I think he's a great voice for this show on British television."

Your commission is 13 episodes, which is quite long for this kind of British drama. What challenges has that presented production-wise?
"The only real challenge is everybody pacing it so they don't fall over about halfway through. It's completely achievable, so it's about going in with the mindset of knowing it can be done rather than thinking 'we're used to doing four-parters and six-parters, so how the hell are we going to do 13?' That is my biggest challenge - to make sure everybody keeps moving forward and all our deadlines keep getting hit."

Who's on the cast?
"Bradley Walsh is our lead cop, DI Ronnie Brooks, who's got a murky past - he's an ex-alcoholic, but now he's found an inner peace. He's almost a sort of Obi-Wan Kenobi figure! His partner is DS Matt Devlin, played by Jamie Bamber, who's a little less wise and more willing to go for the jugular. Their boss is DI Natalie Chandler, played by Harriet Walter, a fantastically experienced stage actress. She's there to make sure they stay in line, don't cut corners and also to challenge them. Almost to play devil's advocate and push the characters to make sure they're getting the right information.

"In the second half, on the legal side, we've James Steel (Ben Daniels), the lead London prosecutor. He's the absolute moral centre of the show. His assistant is Alesha Phillips, played by Freema Agyeman. She's basically a brilliant young barrister who James has taken on as a mentor. Finally, their boss is played by Bill Paterson, a character called George Castle who's the head of the crown prosecution service for London."

With Bradley Walsh as lead, is it a straight role for him?
"It's absolutely a straight role. I think people will be really, really pleasantly delighted and surprised with his performance. He's a really terrific actor and a smart guy. I think a lot of people will have exactly that same question you just asked - it's a role I can't wait for people to see."

Law & Order: UK airs on ITV1 from Spring 2009.

----------


## RuebenClara

I hope it will be good! I love all the Law and Order shows. Glad to see Freema Agyeman on board. She's great. Not sure about Bradley Walsh though. I would have stolen a couple of officers from the Bill!

----------


## lizann

Will there be any cameos from the US show actor/actresses?

----------


## tammyy2j

Filming starts this month on the new 13-part drama series for ITV1 based on the enormously successful US format created by two-time Emmy award-winning producer Dick Wolf.  It will be co-produced by Kudos Film and Television, Wolf Films and NBC Universal.

Ex-Corrie star Bradley Walsh (pictured) is DS Ronnie Brooks, a real East End copperâs copper, friend and partner to the charming DS Matt Devlin played by Jamie Bamber (Battlestar Galactica, The Last Detective, Ultimate Force) whose approach to policing is part seduction, part force. Both report to DI Natalie Chandler played by Harriet Walter (Broken Lines, Atonement).

Meanwhile, the CPS team comprises Freema Agyeman (Dr Who, Torchwood) as hard-working, strong-willed young prosecutor Alesha Phillips along with Ben Daniels (Cutting It) as dedicated Senior Crown Prosecutor James Steel, a man on a mission for justice and Bill Paterson (Criminal Justice, Sea of Souls) as their respected boss, CPS director George Castle.

ITV Director of Drama, Laura Mackie says: "Kudos have put together the perfect cast to deliver a quintessentially modern British take on a highly successful crime format.  The breadth of the acting talent involved will build on the strength of Chris Chibnall's lively and complex scripts."

----------


## tammyy2j

Started tonight at 9pm on ITV 

Starts tomorrow at 10pm on TV3

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Anyone watch this?

I thought it was very good. The pace was spot on, good characters, a strong storyline to kick off the first episode. The hour flew past!

I thought Bradley Walsh was just an average actor but he impressed me in the opening episode. 

Can't wait for next Monday  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Katy

aww i missed it was going to watch it as well, ill have to watch it tomorrow

----------


## tammyy2j

DERVLA Kirwan has made a remarkable recovery since Christmas, when she exploded into a billion pieces (approximately) on the Doctor Who festive special.

Tonight she shows up for a guest appearance in episode two, playing a defence solicitor whoâs about to give the CPS team a seriously hard time in the courtroom. 

Why? How?

Well, because her hard-nosed character intends to put together one of the boldest defence cases you could imagine â one which, if she manages to pull it off, looks likely to turn the whole British legal system upside down. 

On a more personal level, she also happens to be an old flame of James, so heâs not entirely unfamiliar with the way she operates.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Another brilliant episode tonight. A very dramatic and emotional conclusion. The woman who played the victim's mother acted out her emotion very strongly indeed. All the characters felt so 'real' yet again. I was completely drawn in. 

Loving this series  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Abigail

I love this program. Are there any plans to bring it out on DVD?

Monday's episode was brilliant. Difficult to watch in parts but that's what made it so good. 

I loved the episode where the boy was tried on murder and the defence's case was that he was genetically predisposed to comit crime.

----------


## tammyy2j

ITV1 has commissioned Law & Order: UK for a 13-episode second series, it has announced.

The first series, starring Freema Agyeman, Jamie Bamber and Bradley Walsh, opened its seven-episode run with strong ratings earlier this year. The second half of the series is yet to air.

Series two will see the return of the original cast and will go into production later this year.

"This new commission brings our total order to 26 episodes, which demonstrates our commitment to series that have concepts and storylines that can run long-term," said ITV's Laura Mackie.

"Audiences clearly loved the first series, which featured the cream of British acting talent with gripping 'torn from the headlines' storylines, and this will again be at the heart of the new series."

Series creator Dick Wolf added: "This is a great day for the Law & Order brand. On the heels of the original Law and Order tying Gunsmoke's all time drama series record of 20 years, and Law and Order: SVU's renewal for season 11, it's wonderful to have pick-ups on both sides of the Atlantic."

----------


## Hannelene

Watched the opening episode and I was a little put off by Bradley Walsh so never watched the rest of the series. Did I miss a good series?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I never seen it either as it clashed with 24 hopefully itv will repeat the first series.

----------


## Hannelene

I hope they repeat it which is likely as I need to see what I missed

----------


## Abigail

When are they going to show the second half of the first series?

Hannelene, you can catch up on the first series here

----------

Chloe O'brien (04-07-2009)

----------


## brooksyrules

i thought it was a great series and bradley walsh was great in it cant wait for the rest of the series

----------


## Hannelene

> When are they going to show the second half of the first series?
> 
> Hannelene, you can catch up on the first series here


Thanks I will!

----------


## tammyy2j

Its back 11 January 2010  :Cheer:

----------


## tammyy2j

Has this finished again and will it be back?

----------


## Dazzle

In next week's Radio Times, Laura Mackie, Director of Drama at ITV, confirms that there will be a new series of Law & Order: UK.  She doesn't say when it'll be shown, though.

----------

tammyy2j (13-05-2010)

----------


## alan45

> In next week's Radio Times, Laura Mackie, Director of Drama at ITV, confirms that there will be a new series of Law & Order: UK.  She doesn't say when it'll be shown, though.


It returns on Thursday 9th August at 9-00pm

Episode One: Broken 

Following the success of the first two series of LAW & ORDER: UK, which achieved audiences nearing six million, the star studded cast is back with more diverse storylines taken from the original hit US series but all with a distinctly British perspective. Now the teams are back to solve more perplexing crimes and bring the perpetrators to justice. 

BRADLEY WALSH (Torn, Coronation Street) is DS Ronnie Brooks, a real East End, copper’s copper, friend and partner to the charming DS Matt Devlin, JAMIE BAMBER (Battlestar Galactica, The Last Detective, Ultimate Force) whose approach to policing is part seduction part force. Both report to DI Natalie Chandler (HARRIET WALTER, Morris: A Life With Bells On, Broken Lines, Atonement) a working mum who would back them to the end. 

While the CPS team comprises BEN DANIELS (The Passion, The State Within, Cutting It) as dedicated Senior Crown Prosecutor James Steel, a man on a mission for justice; FREEMA AGYEMAN (Dr Who, Torchwood, Little Dorrit) as hard working, strong-willed young prosecutor Alesha Phillips; and BILL PATERSON (Little Dorrit, Criminal Justice, Sea of Souls) as their respected boss CPS director George Castle, a man trying to balance his ideals with the bigger picture. 

The new cases faced by the teams are even more compelling and shocking then those featured in previous series. They include: a toddler being led to his death, a 16 year old girl found dead in her home in the middle of the afternoon, a prison officer shot dead on a council estate, a mysterious killer using a bayonet to slay his victims, the stabbing of a student and the murder case of DS Matt Devlin’s best friend. 

Guest stars across the new series include: Rupert Graves, Deborah Findlay, Kevin Doyle, Rocky Marshall, Patrick Malahide, Ruth Gemmell, Matthew Marsh, Celyn Jones, Wunmi Mosaku, and Robbie Gee. 

The terrifying death of a toddler haunts the first episode of Law & Order: UK which deals with the difficult and morally complex issue of children who kill. As a society, we are very unforgiving of child killers but if the killers themselves are only children, it begs the question - who really is responsible for the crime? With two children in the frame, each blaming the other, can forensic evidence prove who is guilty of strangling little Conor to death? 

In an emotionally gut wrenching episode, CPS director George Castle (Bill Paterson)defies his superiors and instead takes instruction from the victim’s mother who has a surprising point of view on the crime. But can the justice system, and ultimately the government, afford to be lenient? 

This episode is produced by Richard Stokes, directed by Andy Goddard and written by Emilia di Girolamo. The executive producers are Andrew Woodhead, Stephen Garrett and Jane Featherstone. Dick Wolf is creator and executive producer of the series.

----------

Abigail (25-08-2010), Dazzle (25-08-2010), tammyy2j (25-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Its back the 9th of September 2010

----------

Dazzle (25-08-2010)

----------


## alan45

In episode two when the body of a 16 year old girl is found dead in her home in the middle of the afternoon, the investigating police, DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) and DS Matt Devlin (Jamie Bamber), cannot be sure a crime was even committed. With no forensic evidence and nothing to suggest the victim didn’t die of natural causes, Matt and Ronnie question why they have been called out in the first place. However, the victim’s mother believes she was raped because she never slept naked. On further investigation, an unlikely murder weapon is uncovered and a likely suspect - someone with whom Crown Prosecutor James Steel (Ben Daniels) has a history. 

Determined the accused man Paul Darnelle (Kevin Doyle) is guilty, James pursues him with every power available. Like a man possessed, he pushes the boundaries of the law to the legal limit. Is our hero persecuting an innocent man or justified in his convictions? 

Says Ben Daniels of his character James Steel: " In episode two, he hounds a man with a tenacity that is not healthy. I loved this episode and it was my favourite in this series. I really felt I got my teeth into it. 

“James is much more aggressive in this series which I really like, and to bring about justice he doesn't always stay entirely within the law. Or rather he massages the law to attempt to bring about a conclusion. I think it's a nice development.” 

Even after three series Ben is still committed to researching his role as Senior Crown Prosecutor. 

“Any legal issue I don't understand, I will look into it. Freema, who playes James' colleague Alesha Phillips, and I are very hot on this. We make sure we know exactly where we are and what is going on. We have to. We are both very thorough. I love working with Freema. You could not ask for more as she is such a hard worker.” 

Does filming such gritty storylines take it out of Ben emotionally? 

“Sometimes, but that is down to the research you carry out rather than the actual episodes themselves. You will read about real murders and real court cases and they can stick in your memory. There was one story I read about involving a guy who was killed in the woods. It was all filmed on a mobile, and then offloaded the video on to the internet. The story stayed with me for weeks after I had read about it. I was very keen to see whether the guys were brought to justice and what sentence they got. I became obsessed and that was partly due to the fact I was working on Law & Order:UK and wanted to know the outcome!”

----------


## alan45

Series Returns to ITV 7th March 9-pm

Episode one: Help: 

In the new six-part series of LAW&ORDER:UK the critically acclaimed cast; Bradley Walsh, Jamie Bamber, Harriet Walter, Ben Daniels, Freema Agyeman and Bill Paterson tackle more emotionally gripping, unmissable stories. 

Series four sees DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) and DS Matt Devlin (Jamie Bamber) investigating the death of an ex-Premier League Footballer and the witness intimidation which follows; the murder of a junior doctor which unravels into a conspiracy involving senior level government officials and the attempted murder of a high court judge. Meanwhile Senior Prosecutor James Steel (Ben Daniels) is accused of tampering with evidence and perverting the course of justice after an old case is reopened… 

A quality array of guest stars including Juliet Stevenson, Eddie Marsan, Tobias Menzies, Nicola Walker and Matthew McNulty will join the cast for series four. 

In Help, the first episode, ex-Premier League Footballer, Robbie Nichols, is beaten to death with a tyre iron on a London street one evening in what looks like a robbery gone wrong. Investigations lead DS Matt Devlin (Jamie Bamber) and DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) to everyman, Mike Jones (Lorcan Cranitch). He was seen in the area at the time of the murder, has motive and, once arrested, has his DNA matched to the murder weapon. Proclaiming his innocence, Mike points the finger at a well known East End gangster who he says he saw at the scene of the crime on the evening in question. The police are at odds as to who to believe. 

Trying the accused is no mean feat for Senior Crown Prosecutor James Steel (Ben Daniels) who is up against the eccentric defence barrister Jason Peters (Eddie Marsan). Witness intimidation, false plea bargaining and corruption stand in the way of the truth but in the end, will the decency of one good samaritan be enough to finally put a murderer where they belong? Michael Cochrane is Judge Burchville. 

Freema Agyeman, who plays Alesha Phillips, believes this is the kind of storyline that makes LAW&ORDER: UK so pertinent to today's society. 

"This episode is addressing the culture of fear that has come to the fore of late when bystanders have to face the possible consequences of doing the right thing. Everyone will have an opinion on this subject; we've all thought about and considered what we might do in a similar situation," says Freema. 

"That is one of the things I love about this show that the stories are so relevant in 2011 even though they are based on much older episodes from the US. That and the fact that we tackle dramatic storylines which address completely different issues each week whether it be racism, conspiracy, mental health or corruption. 

"Some of these subjects will never be easy for me to deal with but paradoxically I always feel better after we have tackled a traumatic episode because I feel like I have contributed in a public forum; we are able to air it and discuss it. Apart from being a great hour's entertainment, one of the functions of this show is to provoke and promote discussion and that all starts with the cast and crew." 

Freema is very excited at the reception LAW&ORDER:UK has received in the US. 

She explains: "It's the biggest relief that they like it! A real buzz has been generated over there about our show. I feel a real sense of pride on behalf of the show." 

And Freema admits the US has shown an interest in her as a result. "My agent is getting requests so I might just give it a try later this year. I've never really had the confidence to go over and self promote before but it is something I have always wanted to try - although I'm fully expecting it to be a totally different world than I'm used to." 

Having now filmed four series of the show, Freema says she feels 'completely at home' in the role of Alesha. And her new found self-possession has translated into her character as well. 

"I'm really comfortable in the role and have a real sense of pride on behalf of what all of us have achieved with the show. And I think as I get more comfortable playing Alesha so she gets more confident. 

"A director who we worked with back at the beginning and who recently returned for another episode told me he loved the headmistress in Alesha which he'd never seen before. I think she's outgrown that rather Victorian child aspect of the role where she was there to listen and learn. There has been a change in her status and there is certainly plenty more room for her to grow which keeps me interested in the part. I can see the journey we've come on and the one ahead; I really enjoy playing Alesha." 

This episode is produced by Richard Stokes, directed by James Strong and written by Terry Cafolla. The executive producers are Andrew Woodhead, Stephen Garrett and Jane Featherstone. Dick Wolf is creator and executive producer of the series. A Kudos/Wolf Films/NBC Universal Production.

----------

tammyy2j (23-02-2011)

----------


## Perdita

ITV website

Episode: 2 of 6
Monday, 14 March 2011, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Episode two: Denial: 

In series four of LAW&ORDER: UK the critically acclaimed cast; Bradley Walsh, Jamie Bamber, Harriet Walter, Ben Daniels, Freema Agyeman and Bill Paterson tackle more emotionally gripping, unmissable stories. 

Love, betrayal and assisted suicide are the themes of this weekâs episode, Denial, when high court judge Rachel Callaghan (Juliet Stevenson) is shot in the underground carpark of her apartment building in what looks like a car robbery gone wrong. It soon becomes apparent to DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) and DS Matt Devlin (Jamie Bamber) DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) and DS Matt Devlin (Jamie Bamber) that a hitman was hired to kill her. Despite being shot twice, the judge is left on life support in hospital with her husband (John McArdle) and daughter by her bedside. The question on everyoneâs minds is who wanted the judge dead - a career criminal sheâs been pursuing a case against? Or someone a little closer to home? 

As a woman used to putting up a fight, Judge Callaghan initially refuses to accept the doctorâs prognosis on her condition. However, as evidence begins to mount against the accused, her health slowly deteriorates and the judge decides to have the hospital stop her treatment which will bring about her death. In a poignant and tender climax, CPS Director George Castle (Bill Paterson) is torn between friendship and respecting a personâs right to die as he tries to get Rachel to accept the truth of what has happened. Diana Quick is Judge Mary Hall. 

Bill Paterson, who plays George Castle, says: "Juliet Stevenson and I have worked together two or three times, most notably on a long sell out run of the play Death and The Maiden in which we play husband and wife. She is also very much my neighbour as she lives about four houses away from me. 

"She is a wonderful actress and I was very pleased to do these significant and emotional scenes with Juliet. These scenes are between two people who have a friendship through a professional relationship as law makers similar to the relationship Juliet and I have. In a way it makes these scenes easier as we have a shorthand. What certainly make sit easier is acting with Juliet because she gives so much to it." 

Talking of upset in his team later n the series, Bill adds: "George is obviously upset by the allegations levelled at James Steel. If there is one thing George prides himself on it is integrity. He might swing from reactionary to occasional liberalism but he doesn't cut corners or do shady deals so he is shocked by the tremors that in his department." 

This episode is produced by Richard Stokes, directed by Robert Del Maestro and written by Catherine Tregenna . The executive producers are Andrew Woodhead, Stephen Garrett and Jane Featherstone. Dick Wolf is creator and executive producer of the series. A Kudos/Wolf Films/NBC Universal Production.

----------


## alan45

Episode three: ID 21st March 2011

In series four of LAW&ORDER: UK the critically acclaimed cast; Bradley Walsh, Jamie Bamber, Harriet Walter, Ben Daniels, Freema Agyeman and Bill Paterson tackle more emotionally gripping, unmissable stories. 

In the third episode, ID, when a pregnant junior doctor is found beaten to death in the car park of the hospital where she works, the prime suspect becomes her boyfriend, Joe Nash (Matthew McNulty), who cannot provide a solid alibi for where he was at the time of the killing. Mobile phone traces put him in the right place at approximately the right time but when his therapist Daniela Renzo (Nicola Walker) provides him with an alibi for that evening, DS Matt Devlin (Jamie Bamber) and DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) begin to suspect they are having an affair. On arrest, a more harrowing truth emerges. 

What initially seems like a crime of passion soon unravels into a conspiracy involving senior level government officials. Risking their careers and defying the instruction of the Director of Public Prosecutions, Crown prosecutors James Steel (Ben Daniels) and Alesha Phillips (Freema Agyeman) must get to the bottom of this case before another life is destroyed. 

Bradley Walsh says: "This storyline is exceptional. I'm sure these things go on - people are given new identities while the rest of society goes about its business. Most people wouldn't know who their neighbours are. This could really happen and I find it intriguing. You never know what goes on behind your neighbour's net curtains… 

"Our show isn't scared about taking on issues. There are plenty of dramas with more gore or violence. LAW&ORDER: UK isn't like that but it shows the intensity and relationships between the perpetrator and police and judicial systems; that whole three way dynamic is quite incredible." 

Bradley's character, Ronnie Brooks, faces some tough accusations later in the series.
He says: "Ronnie believes everyone deserves a second chance. He knows people don't usually wake up in the morning wanting to commit a crime but circumstances make it happen. He knows there is often a reason - be it family problems or drugs; all things that are symptomatic of today's society. And he knows this because of is own failings as a younger man; the drinking and the failed marriages. 

"So when James Steel points the finger at him and suggests that maybe evidence went missing because he was drunk on the job it is a shameful for Ronnie to have to deal with. But what gives him strength is how his boss and his partner round on Steel and jump straight to Ronnie's defence."

----------


## tammyy2j

Law & Order: UK returned to ITV1 with almost 5.5m on Monday evening, trouncing Motorway Cops on BBC One, according to the latest audience data. 

Series four of Law & Order: UK, starring Freema Agyeman and Bradley Walsh, premiered with 5.48m (21.9%) on ITV1 in the 9pm hour and 84k (0.5%) on timeshift. The show proved too strong for Motorway Cops, which managed just 2.92m (11.7%) on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Monday, 28 March 2011, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

Episode four: Duty of Care: 

In series four of LAW&ORDER: UK the critically acclaimed cast; Bradley Walsh, Jamie Bamber, Harriet Walter, Ben Daniels, Freema Agyeman and Bill Paterson tackle more emotionally gripping, unmissable stories. 

In Duty of Care, the fourth episode, when a fire at his home leads to the death of Ian Parnell - a teenager with severe disabilities - DS Matt Devlin (Jamie Bamber) and DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) soon discover the fire was no accident. The investigation draws our cops in many different directions by a multitude of potential perpetrators capable of having started the fire including the victim himself. But the finger of blame soon points towards the last person one would have expected. 

Complications develop in prosecuting the defendant when Crown prosecutors James Steel (Ben Daniels) and Alesha Phillips (Freema Agyeman) find themselves up against âwin-at-all-costsâ defence lawyer Dominic Peck (Oliver Dimsdale) whose outrageous ego threatens the fair outcome of the trial. With Peck constantly shifting the goalposts and misinforming his client, Megan Parnell (Beatie Edney) James finds himself acting as defence and prosecution at the same time. In an emotionally heart-rending climax, the consequences of Peckâs behaviour are brought to a crashing conclusion. Diana Quick is Judge Mary Hall. 

Talking about his character, Jamie Bamber says: "I really like playing Matt. I love the way he shoots from the hip, is enthusiastic about most things, acts first and thinks second and I love the honesty he displays. But most of all I love the relationship with Ronnie, Bradley Walsh's character. Their differing energies compliment each other; they have an unstated respect for each other and a typical male uncommunicative type of friendship. 

"Most guys stick them in a restaurant across a table looking at each other and they'd find it awkward but stick them in a room, side by side with a football match on in the corner and they'll have plenty of banter back and forth and even admit things about themselves and how they feel. Matt and Ronnie absolutely adore each other but would never talk about that relationship they just function well together." 

Jamie explains what he likes about his role in the show: "Police work is dealing with the most horrendous pain in other people's lives; pain, anger, guilt and grievances which they deal with on a daily basis. But to see that reflected in their own lives can sometimes be a bit soap operatic. I like the clean, dry functionality that the police have in our show. That is definitely a strength which is why the show works. Occasionally as an actor you get frustrated with not being able to flex your whole emotional range but I've learnt to love it. We come to work and life imitates art; Brad and I have a parlance and banter with the crew and with new actors just as Ronnie and Matt do together and with the people they meet every day. 

"I'm thrilled people like our partnership. It comes from the fact that Brad and I really enjoy being together. I really respect him and have learnt a lot from him. Of course it also comes from the writing and from the original American show. 

"What makes our partnership different is that we are equals. There are a lot of sidekicks in British TV; more established actors and younger sidekicks. They have been very clever with these two characters while they have differences they're both the same rank, both carry the same weight in an episode and both see each other as equals. There are certain areas where Ronnie is undeniably senior and he carries an emotional weight. The victim's pain is very much with Ronnie but equally the weight of anxiety for justice and the locomotion of scenes are with Matt. They do different things but first and foremost their characters have been well crafted, we used what's there and luckily we clicked." 

Speaking of the storyline in episode six where James Steel accuses Ronnie of concealing evidence, Jamie adds: "The two sides function as law and order but nevertheless it is 'us and them', there is a difference between the police and CPS. We are closely involved, all working to the same end but in different departments. There is always a slight frissant as though they are on foreign ground whenever they show up at station. So when James goes for Ronnie's Achilles heel â the drinking that for years meant he wasn't in control of life - Matt gets very territorial. Matt sees it like a good Catholic should; Ronnie's done his penance and should be allowed to get on with his life. So his knee jerk reaction is 'don't have a go at him on his patch'. He stands up for his mate and quite rightly." 


ITV

----------


## alan45

*SERIES FIVE

Law & Order: UK
Episode: 1 of 6
Sunday, 10 July 2011, 9:00PM - 10:00PM*

Peter Davison and Dominic Rowan join the cast of ITV's highly successful drama Law & Order: UK for the fifth series. 

This time around the critically acclaimed cast, including Bradley Walsh, Jamie Bamber and Freema Agyeman have a tough, new ally in their fight for justice in the form of Senior Crown Prosecutor Jake Thorne; a gifted and uncompromising prosecutor played by Dominic Rowan (Catwalk Dogs, The Family Man). 

And Peter Davison (Unforgiven, Distant Shores,The Last Detective) is Henry Sharpe taking over the job of Director of the CPS. Henry is a down to earth pragmatist and a great boss who has worked with Jake Thorne before. 

This series sees prosecution team Alesha Phillips (Freema Agyeman) and Jake Thorne (Dominic Rowan) struggle to get to the truth behind a missing toddler and the brutal murder of a much loved couple asleep in their new home. 

While DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) and DS Matt Devlin (Jamie Bamber) investigate a hospital department with more than its fair share of untimely deaths, track down a rampaging gunman and discover the events that led to an innocent woman being gunned down in her own home – events that have serious consequences for the team. 

A quality array of guest stars including James Fox, Lesley Manville, Greg Wise, Sam West, Lucy Speed and Patricia Potter will join the cast for series five. 

Playing Senior Crown Prosecutor Jake Thorne certainly had an effect on Dominic Rowan; he started to cross-examine in his sleep! 

"Apparently I wasn't cross-examining a particular witness but I was lodging 'an objection my lord' in my sleep, which I have no recall of," says Dominic. "Because of a relatively tight schedule and courtroom scenes between me and a witness, which can be four or five pages long, I was drumming the lines into my head so I had flexibility and always knew what was coming up. I must have been rehearsing it in my sleep because I wanted to be sure I could do it well. Luckily the sleep prosecuting didn't last. 

"In the first episode I had James Fox in the witness box and we had a four and a half page duologue which was fantastic but a bit nerve wracking. It was tricky because not only was there 'legalese' but as he was playing a doctor, medical terminology too but he was great and very professional and we just got on with it." 

Tonight's episode is The Wrong Man Guest starring James Fox as Dr Edward Austen and Frances Tomelty as Sister Logan. Brought into A&E with flu-like symptoms and leaving in a body bag, Suzanne Morton’s death is treated as suspicious by DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) and DS Matt Devlin (Jamie Bamber) as they investigate a hospital department which has had three such untimely deaths within six months. With an extremely busy A&E ward the night Suzanne died, can our heroes find the killer before the killer finds their next victim? 

Senior Crown Prosecutor, Jake Thorne (Dominic Rowan) is pulled in opposite directions when the chief suspect in the case claims to have been framed for the murder by others within his department. With a conspiracy of silence permeating the hospital staff, it’s clear that there’s more to this case than meets the eye and only by penetrating the web of professional loyalties can the truth emerge.

----------


## alan45

*SERIES FIVE

Law & Order: UK
Episode: 1 of 6
Sunday, 10 July 2011, 9:00PM - 10:00PM*

Peter Davison and Dominic Rowan join the cast of ITV's highly successful drama Law & Order: UK for the fifth series. 

This time around the critically acclaimed cast, including Bradley Walsh, Jamie Bamber and Freema Agyeman have a tough, new ally in their fight for justice in the form of Senior Crown Prosecutor Jake Thorne; a gifted and uncompromising prosecutor played by Dominic Rowan (Catwalk Dogs, The Family Man). 

And Peter Davison (Unforgiven, Distant Shores,The Last Detective) is Henry Sharpe taking over the job of Director of the CPS. Henry is a down to earth pragmatist and a great boss who has worked with Jake Thorne before. 

This series sees prosecution team Alesha Phillips (Freema Agyeman) and Jake Thorne (Dominic Rowan) struggle to get to the truth behind a missing toddler and the brutal murder of a much loved couple asleep in their new home. 

While DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) and DS Matt Devlin (Jamie Bamber) investigate a hospital department with more than its fair share of untimely deaths, track down a rampaging gunman and discover the events that led to an innocent woman being gunned down in her own home â events that have serious consequences for the team. 

A quality array of guest stars including James Fox, Lesley Manville, Greg Wise, Sam West, Lucy Speed and Patricia Potter will join the cast for series five. 

Playing Senior Crown Prosecutor Jake Thorne certainly had an effect on Dominic Rowan; he started to cross-examine in his sleep! 

"Apparently I wasn't cross-examining a particular witness but I was lodging 'an objection my lord' in my sleep, which I have no recall of," says Dominic. "Because of a relatively tight schedule and courtroom scenes between me and a witness, which can be four or five pages long, I was drumming the lines into my head so I had flexibility and always knew what was coming up. I must have been rehearsing it in my sleep because I wanted to be sure I could do it well. Luckily the sleep prosecuting didn't last. 

"In the first episode I had James Fox in the witness box and we had a four and a half page duologue which was fantastic but a bit nerve wracking. It was tricky because not only was there 'legalese' but as he was playing a doctor, medical terminology too but he was great and very professional and we just got on with it." 

Tonight's episode is The Wrong Man Guest starring James Fox as Dr Edward Austen and Frances Tomelty as Sister Logan. Brought into A&E with flu-like symptoms and leaving in a body bag, Suzanne Mortonâs death is treated as suspicious by DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) and DS Matt Devlin (Jamie Bamber) as they investigate a hospital department which has had three such untimely deaths within six months. With an extremely busy A&E ward the night Suzanne died, can our heroes find the killer before the killer finds their next victim? 

Senior Crown Prosecutor, Jake Thorne (Dominic Rowan) is pulled in opposite directions when the chief suspect in the case claims to have been framed for the murder by others within his department. With a conspiracy of silence permeating the hospital staff, itâs clear that thereâs more to this case than meets the eye and only by penetrating the web of professional loyalties can the truth emerge.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is James Steel gone?

----------


## lizann

Is Matt dead?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

We won't know until next year, but what an ending.  He will be very lucky to survive that.

----------


## alan45

> We won't know until next year, but what an ending.  He will be very lucky to survive that.


I suppose it depends how much dough he wants to renew his contract

----------


## Chloe O'brien

When we seen the car I knew someone was going to get shot, but I expected it to be new Granddad Ronnie

----------


## lizann

> We won't know until next year, but what an ending.  He will be very lucky to survive that.


I think Jamie's US tv show pilot wasnt picked up so hope he is back

----------


## tammyy2j

Former EastEnders star Paul Nicholls has joined ITV1's hit drama series Law & Order: UK.

Nicholls will join the cast ahead of a sixth series, which is scheduled to air in the New Year.

The former Secret Diary of a Call Girl and Harley Street actor will play DS Sam Casey, who is described as a "headstrong young officer with a sense of justice".

He will be brought in as part of a storyline about the shooting of DS Matt Devlin (Jamie Bamber).

Bradley Walsh, Harriet Walter, Freema Agyeman, Peter Davison and Dominic Rowan will all return for the seven-part sixth run. 

The fifth series of Law & Order: UK achieved a 5.6 million average audience for the broadcaster during its summer run.

Guest stars lined up for series six include Tamzin Outhwaite, Toby Stephens, Eva Pope, Luke Roberts and Tim McInnerny.

----------


## Perdita

Let's hope he can stay there longer than the 3 days he managed at Waterloo Road

----------


## lizann

So Jamie Bamber wont be back  :Crying:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> So Jamie Bamber wont be back


Oh don't say that.  He has to come back.

----------


## Perdita

Survivor's Guilt: 

In the criminal justice system, the people are represented by two groups. The police who investigate the crime, and the Crown prosecutors who prosecute the offenders. These are their storiesâ¦ 

Paul Nicholls joins the cast of ITV's successful, long-running drama Law & Order: UK for series six which begins with an emotional cliff-hanger. 

Nicholls (Secret Diary of a Call Girl, Harley Street) is DS Sam Casey, a headstrong young officer with a strong sense of justice brought in to investigate the shooting of DS Matt Devlin (Jamie Bamber). 

Nicholls joins a critically acclaimed cast, including Bradley Walsh, Harriet Walter, Freema Agyeman, Peter Davison and Dominic Rowan who achieved an average audience of 5.6 million and a 21% share during series five Law & Order: UK which was shown in summer 2011. 


This seven part series sees the police and legal teams facing a shocking crime captured on video, up against the clock in the search for a hostage, and exposing a tragic, medical cover-up. Cases are reopened, the past threatens to catch up with Ronnie (Walsh) and careers are on the lineâ¦ 

Quality guest stars join the cast for series six including Colin Salmon, Tamzin Outhwaite, Toby Stephens, Eva Pope, Luke Roberts and Tim McInnerny. 

New boy Paul Nicholls admits he had to run to keep up with a fast moving productionâ¦ 

"It was terrifying coming onto Law & Order: UK even though everyone was lovely. I think the show is amazing; the production values, the quality of storylines and acting. I'd done all my research, turned up on set all prepared but they shoot very quickly. If you start off in drama like that from the beginning people find their way through it together but I walked in and it was all up and running, and I had to run to keep up. I wasn't used to that pace of work but I got used to it very quickly. Brad is an absolute diamond and did help me a lot. He sat me down on my first day and said 'let me tell me you how this show works â like lightening!' 

"Bradley is one of the funniest guys I've ever worked with. I'm terrible at corpsing so he knew that within days and would say something just before I was about to go on. He is such a joker but always keeps a straight face and does a great job. Then he'd tell me I'm unprofessional because I'm laughingâ¦ we had such a great time on set." 

Talking about his character Paul says: "I see Sam as a nice guy who lives for his job. As a kid I think he probably could have gone either way; become a career criminal or joined the police force. The way I approached the part was by thinking 'if you're going to be a good detective you have to know how a criminal thinks'. So I did a lot of research on criminals and criminal behaviour. 

"I read a lot about organised crime and London gang culture. I was really shocked, I couldn't believe it. Then I started watching this Discovery Channel show, 48 Hours, which was perfect for the part I was preparing for. I know reality is reality and fiction is fiction and any drama has to take liberties but what I saw about murder investigation was fascinating and I watched it religiously. 

"It is scary coming into an established show. From the start you want to make the character your own, put your own stamp on it, and not repeat what someone else has done. That's what I did rightly or wrongly. I saw Sam as his own man. I played Sam as a poacher turned gamekeeper type â you have to know the game if you're going to be one step ahead. As a consequence he is hot headed and doesn't follow the rules all the time. For him it's all about getting a conviction, all about the result and the quickest way to it. Sam doesnât see why he has to deal with the red tape when it might be plainly obvious a suspect is guilty. 

"He's not dishonest just impatient. His job is to investigate, find the perpetrator and make an arrest. But when he hands over to CPS the legal jargon starts happening and that's when people can walk away from crimes they've committed on a technicality. On these occasions he clashes with Jake Thorne (Dominic Rowan) and Sam does take his frustrations out on Jake more than once. 

"Ronnie runs on his gut instincts and feelings but he is very wise. Sometimes Sam can be bit reckless or a bit immature but I think they are very similar. Sam is driven by his feelings and ruled by his heart. Ronnie can see a mile off every bad mistake Sam makes because he's probably made them all himself. Sometimes Sam pushes the line of law enforcement or bends the rules but he's just being impulsive. He is basically a very good detective and he wants to learn from Ronnie." 

Paul continues: "I can see why people want to be a homicide detective or in CID because in my eyes that kind of public service consumes your whole life. It's all consuming and it takes a certain type of person to be like that; to live through their work and live for it. 
"In a small way it is like that for me when I'm on set. Often when we were filming this I had an 18 hour day door to door. There was no time for anything else. I love that, it gives you meaning and purpose and makes you feels useful. I love getting lost in my work. I'm never happier than when I'm working long hours." 

So how does Paul relax when he isn't working? 

"Boxing. When I'm not working I find that I still get up early so I go to the gym. I might do a two mile run, do five rounds on a punch bag - I don't spar anymore as I got concussion once! â have a go on the bike, and I just find whatever has been going through my head, whatever stress I had, simply lifts. I don't do it every day but when I'm not working gym is massive part of my life. Healthy body; healthy mind." 

In this week's episode a drive-by shooting outside the Old Bailey leaves one police officer dead and another wounded in what appears to be a targeted attack on a witness giving evidence in an attempted murder trial. However, as DS Casey (Paul Nicholls) and the team investigate, they are surprised to learn the gunman was specifically targeting police officers believing his family to be the victim of a police cover-up. 

In a case that sees the whole team emotionally spent, defence barrister, Doug Greer (Colin Salmon) argues that his client was the victim of police racism. Have our heroes gone too far in trying to bring a cop-killer to justice? In failing to separate the personal from the professional, the trial is at risk of being derailed unless Jake (Dominic Rowan) and Alesha (Freema Agyeman) can convince the jury that the defendant is not a victim but a murderer. 

Â© Copyright ITV plc 2011

----------

tammyy2j (08-12-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> In this week's episode a drive-by shooting outside the Old Bailey leaves one police officer dead and another wounded in what appears to be a targeted attack on a witness giving evidence in an attempted murder trial. However, as DS Casey (Paul Nicholls) and the team investigate, they are surprised to learn the gunman was specifically targeting police officers believing his family to be the victim of a police cover-up.


Sounds like Matt is dead

----------


## Perdita

Friday, 13 January 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

Immune: 

Paul Nicholls joins Bradley Walsh, Harriet Walter, Freema Agyeman, Peter Davison and Dominic Rowan for the sixth series of the crritically acclaimed ITV drama Law & Order: UK. 

This seven part series sees the police and legal teams facing a shocking crime captured on video, up against the clock in the search for a hostage, and exposing a tragic, medical cover-up. Cases are reopened, the past threatens to catch up with Ronnie (Walsh) and careers are on the line… 

Tamzin Outhwaite guest stars in tonight's episode. 

Says Nicholls, who plays DS Sam Casey:"This was a favourite episode for me and suited Sam's character down to the ground. Sam and his partner Ronnie (Walsh) have 12 hours to find a hostage and this style of policing lends itself to Sam's way of working and his personality. 

"In this episode a criminal has leverage over the police and the CPS and wants immunity from the law in exchange for vital information. Basically his lawyer, played by Tamzin Outhwaite, wants a deal and Sam is outraged that the CPS would even consider bargaining with this criminal. He and Ronnie have 12 hours to use any means necessary to find this hostage. It's when he is up against the clock that Sam's his true character comes out. 
He is frustrated but the challenge really shows his investigative skills, intelligence and intuition and also his dedication to the job and drive to get to the truth." 

In tonight's episode a bungled robbery leads to an innocent have-a-go hero being shot dead and a cab driver being taken hostage by the two thieves making a getaway from the crime scene. When the police capture one of the accused, Frank Donovan (Rob Jarvis), they are desperate to know the whereabouts of his hostage who has a potentially fatal medical condition. Realising he has a bargaining chip to play with, Donovan offers the team a deal - he’ll tell them where the cab driver is in return for an immunity agreement. The stakes have never been so high for DS Sam Casey (Paul Nicholls)and DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) who are given a ten hour reprieve to find the hostage. 

Donovan’s lawyer, the uncompromising Miriam Pescatore (Tamzin Outhwaite), drives a hard bargain and with no physical evidence to connect Donovan to the scene, are Jake Thorne (Dominic Rowan) and Alesha Phillips (Freema Agyeman) about to watch a self-confessed killer walk free?

----------


## Perdita

Friday, 20 January 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM


In tonight's episode the past threatens to catch up with Ronnie…Tim McInnerny guest stars. 

Says Bradley Walsh, who plays DS Ronnie Brooks: "Fans of the show will miss the partnership of Matt and Ronnie but hopefully there is a good reaction moving forward with Ronnie and Sam (Nicholls). It will be a bit wierd at first but as in life that is what happens, people either move jobs or are replaced and so we are just mirroring how it would be in real life. 

"Working with Paul has been great. He is very good, he’s different from Jamie and the character of Sam is working class lad from the north with a bit of an impetuous approach to life. He wants to get the job done and does a lot of throwing people around. It's nice to have someone to do that for you – saves me getting my mac dirty! Sam brings an extra dimension to the pairing – a real good cop bad cop element. I like that." 


In tonight's episode a deathbed confession to the murder of teenager Amanda Bennet leaves DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) shaken to the core as he is forced to reopen a case he thought he had put to bed fourteen years ago. At the time of her murder, Amanda’s wealthy businessman father, Simon (Tim McInnerny), was accused and convicted of killing her. Fourteen years on, a more sober Ronnie is forced to ask if mistakes were made in the original investigation. 

The police question whether they can believe the confession of a crack addicted, petty criminal. The fact he accused a former friend of also being party to the murder leaves them wondering if his was a final act of vindictiveness or a genuine confession. Torn between the unwavering belief of his old partner, Bernie Rawlins (Tom Georgeson), that Bennet is guilty and mounting doubts of his new partner, any victory is hollow for Ronnie in a case which unearths the possibility that more ghosts from his drinking days may come back to haunt him.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is this repeated any other night? I forgot it started last night

----------


## Perdita

Friday, 27 January 2012


Talking about tonight's epiosde Dominic Rowan, who plays Jack Thorne, says "This episode looks at a case of medical negligence where Toby Stephens character is pressing for completion of a drug trial to get it on to the market. It is great to work with contemporaries like Toby. He is a great actor and was very genial and funny. I really enjoyed filming all the twists and turns inthis storyline. 

"By now Jake is aware of his position in the CPS, the hierarchy and what is expected of him. He isn't the new boy any more. If he thinks for instance that Sam is impeding his work he lets him know in no uncertain terms - "we’re running the show you investigate if we say so". Jake doesn’t worry about the personal relationship but the structural relationship and getting the right outcome." 


In tonight's episode the murder of an elderly janitor, Jonathan Waldman, was so carefully planned and executed that the police are left without a single piece of forensic evidence to pursue in the hunt for Waldman’s killer. Adding to the mystery of the case is the fact that the highly elaborate crime is notated in exhaustive and precise detail in a manual purchased three weeks earlier in the victim’s name. Was the killer trying to frame the victim for his own murder? 

Through painstaking detection, DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) and DS Sam Casey (Paul Nicholls) find the killer who freely admits to the crime but a successful prosecution is complicated when canny defence lawyer, Rachel Mathesson (Pennie Downie), has a key piece of evidence excluded. When it looks like the killer might get off entirely, Jake (Dominic Rowan) and Alesha (Freema Agyeman) take drastic action and uncover a heartbreaking piece of evidence which means there is more than one killer to prosecute. Starring Toby Stephens.

----------


## Perdita

> Is this repeated any other night? I forgot it started last night


Not seen it repeated any other times but not sure

----------


## alan45

> Is this repeated any other night? I forgot it started last night





> Not seen it repeated any other times but not sure


It is repeated on Monday night 9th Jan at 23:35 on ITV

----------

tammyy2j (07-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I watched last night such a shame Matt is dead

----------


## Perdita

Paul Nicholls says he has few memories of his time in EastEnders.

The actor, 32, who has joined the cast of Law And Order: UK, was a household name thanks to his role as the troubled Joe Wicks in the soap, which he joined at the age of 16.

"I can't really remember it. It's really weird. I remember driving to work and being on set a few times, but if I ever look back now, it's just blank," he said.

"I just can't really remember being in it. I do recall coming out of EastEnders and the attention dying down 50 per cent in the first six months, and then a couple of years later it was 95 per cent."

Paul quit the soap after two years and went straight into the TV series City Central, but asked for his character to be written out, saying afterwards in an interview: "I was well on my way to a total breakdown. I was drinking a lot and taking drugs. I had lost control of my life."

In the new series of Law And Order: UK, Paul plays DS Sam Casey, a man who the actor said "lets his heart rule his head".

Law And Order: UK is on ITV1 on Friday nights.

----------


## Perdita

Law & Order: UK
Episode: 6 of 7
Friday, 3 February 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

The critically acclaimed cast of Law&Order: UK are back for a sixth series with Paul Nicholls in the role of DS Sam Casey. 

This seven part series starring Bradley Walsh, Harriet Walter, Freema Agyeman, Peter Davison and Dominic Rowan, sees the police and legal teams facing a shocking crime captured on video, up against the clock in the search for a hostage, and exposing a tragic, medical cover-up. Cases are reopened, the past threatens to catch up with Ronnie (Walsh) and careers are on the lineâ¦ 

Discussing her character Alesha's relationship with colleague Jake Thorne. Freema Agyeman says: "They certainly do find their stride as we move through this series. Their relationship definitely becomes more of a friendship than a competition as it was when Jake joined the team. They are obviously always going to have varying opinions and provoke reactions but where it was underpinned with a competitive element early on they have forged more of a team spirit now and it feels as though theyâre on the same page a little bit more ." 


In tonight's episode a murder enquiry is launched when a concerned citizen alerts the police to a shocking video spreading like wildfire on the web in which a teenage girl is attacked and shot. The investigation is hampered by the lack of a body and the fact the crime happened several weeks earlier but the video provides enough clues to eventually put a name to the victim and then track down her attackers. 

A vow of silence between the defendants and nothing to prove their guilt other than a grainy video image means Jake (Dominic Rowan) and Alesha (Freema Agyeman) donât have as strong a case as usual going to court. The evidence of one key witness could turn all that around but not without the greatest of personal sacrifices. In a chilling climax, the darkest and the bravest sides of humanity are revealed. Guest starring Eva Pope and Sara Stephens. 

This episode is produced by Richard Stokes, directed by M. T. Adler and written by Emilia di Girolamo. The executive producers are Andrew Woodhead, Stephen Garrett and Jane Featherstone. Dick Wolf is creator and executive producer of the series. A Kudos/Wolf Films/NBC Universal Production. 



Â© Copyright ITV plc 2012

----------


## Perdita

Law & Order: UKEpisode: 6 of 7
Friday, 10 February 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM

The critically acclaimed cast of Law&Order: UK are back for a sixth series with Paul Nicholls in the role of DS Sam Casey. 

This seven part series starring Bradley Walsh, Harriet Walter, Freema Agyeman, Peter Davison and Dominic Rowan, sees the police and legal teams facing a shocking crime captured on video, up against the clock in the search for a hostage, and exposing a tragic, medical cover-up. Cases are reopened, the past threatens to catch up with Ronnie (Walsh) and careers are on the lineâ¦ 

Tonight's episode is a day in the life of the heroes of Law & Order: UK, the action of the episode takes place over one long day as our team work three separate cases. The first begins at 6am when DS Sam Casey (Paul Nicholls) and DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) are called to a deserted city street where community police officers have found the body of murdered barman, Derek Strachan, shot dead in his car. On their way back to the station from the crime scene, our heroes respond to a 999 call in a nearby office where a sibling spat has turned murderous. A frenetic morning for the cops takes an unexpected turn when an allegation of police intimidation is made against one of the team. 

The day proves no less busy for Crown Prosecutors Jake Thorne (Dominic Rowan) and Alesha Phillips (Freema Agyeman) who are hit from left field when one of the defendants in an attempted murder trial alleges to have made a false confession after being intimidated by a police officer. With their case hanging in the balance, the team have until dayâs end to prove the allegation is false. On a day that proves to be the longest 24 hours in their working lives, will all of the team make it through with their careers intact? 

Â© Copyright ITV plc 2012

----------


## Perdita

Friday, 17 February 2012, 9:00PM - 10:00PM


Series final: 

In the criminal justice system, the people are represented by two groups. The police who investigate the crime, and the Crown prosecutors who prosecute the offenders. These are their storiesâ¦ 

The critically acclaimed cast of Law&Order: UK are back for a sixth series with Paul Nicholls in the role of DS Sam Casey. 

This seven part series starring Bradley Walsh, Harriet Walter, Freema Agyeman, Peter Davison and Dominic Rowan, ends on a dramatic note tonight. 

Says Bradley Walsh:"At certain points during the series Ronnie does treat Sam like a scalded child. Rightly or wrongly he sometimes pulls on the reins imploring Sam not to make the mistakes he made. Sometimes Sam tells him to mind his own business but in this episode Paulâs character behaves totally inappropriately. In the end experience shows but Ronnie isnât the sort of bloke to say I told you so, he never judges. He truly believes you learn by your mistakes and they have become pals even if they have differences of opinion." 

Explains Paul Nicholls: "Sam behaves very recklessly in this episode but there is something about this particular victim that really touches him. He is affected by her vulnerability and just wants to help and protect her. He really believes there is something between them. He's got a failed marriage, he is always working and he gets too involved. Ronnie warns him many times but Sam is stubborn. He has something to prove to the world but he ends up jeopardising the case and risking his career." 

In the final episode of series six the crime strikes a little closer to home when police forensics lab technician, Kelly Mahon, is stabbed to death in her home. While Sam (Paul Nicholls) and Ronnie (Bradley Walsh) pursue their lead suspect, another victim is attacked in what appears to be an identical crime. However, the second victim, Lucy Kennard (Lydia Leonard) survives and is able to identify her attacker. In a fragile and vulnerable state, the victim feels safest in the company of the police and before long, she and Sam fall for each other. 

What should be a straightforward case soon to be proves anything but for Jake *(Dominic Rowan) and Alesha (Freema Agyeman) owing to Samâs indiscretion. Desperate to regain his colleaguesâ respect, Sam puts his own feelings aside to pursue justice. But in this heartfelt and surprising series finale, is that enough to save his career? Also starring Patricia Potter, Luke Roberts and Jennifer James.

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Bradley Walsh leaving?

I think he going to try his luck in the states

----------


## tammyy2j

Georgia Taylor and Paterson Joseph have joined the cast of Law & Order: UK.

An eight-part seventh series of the ITV1 crime drama will start filming later this month.

Joseph (Peep Show, Survivors) will play DI Wes Leyton, the replacement for Harriet Walter's DI Natalie Chandler.

A veteran officer, Leyton shares a past with DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) but often clashes with Brooks's hot-headed partner DS Sam Casey (Paul Nicholls).

Coronation Street's Taylor also joins the cast as Kate Barker - a defence barrister-turned-Crown Prosecutor who works with Chief Prosecutor Jacob Thorne (Dominic Rowan).

Barker - who takes over from Freema Agyeman's Alesha Phillips - is described as "head strong", "straight-talking" and "charming".

Peter Davison will also return to Law & Order: UK as Henry Sharpe, Director of the Crown Prosecution Service.

The new series will film in London from late November 2012 and will air in 2013.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Paul Nicholls has reportedly quit ITV drama Law & Order: UK.

The former EastEnders actor will leave the show midway through its upcoming seventh series as Junior Detective Sergeant Samuel 'Sam' Casey, according to The Sun.

Nicholls's character will depart in a dramatic storyline in the drama's sixth episode when the show returns later this year.

"There are no plans for him to return," an insider said.

A spokesman for Law & Order: UK confirmed that the actor would leave the production in the spring.

"Due to other work commitments, Paul Nicholls was only ever available to film the first six episodes of Law & Order: UK series seven," the spokesman explained.

Nicholls joined Law & Order: UK soon after being axed from the BBC's Waterloo Road due to alleged "erratic behaviour".

Law & Order: UK was renewed for a seventh series by ITV back in August.

----------


## Perdita

Transmitted Week 29


Series overview:

Georgia Taylor and Paterson Joseph join the cast of ITV's highly successful drama Law & Order: UK for series seven with dramatic storylines including a devastating train crash, kidnap and child grooming.

Taylor (Casualty, Lewis, Coronation Street) is defence barrister turned Crown Prosecutor Kate Barker fresh from the more lucrative side of the courtroom.  She may not look like the average prosecutor but Kate is straight-talking, charming and likeable and very used to getting her own way. She is headstrong, experienced and not a fan of hierarchies; the perfect combination to infuriate her new associate Chief Prosecutor Jacob Thorne (Dominic Rowan).

Also joining the critically acclaimed cast is Paterson Joseph (The Hollow Crown, Hustle, Peep Show). DI Wes Leyton has been in the force since the age of 18. He's been through it all and knows the only way to change things is from the inside. Newly appointed as DI, Wes is frustrated by the amount of time spent dealing with budget issues and filling in forms but he is determined to make a good job of it and get results.

Wes and Ronnie (DS Ronnie Brooks played by Bradley Walsh) go way back and although they weren't best mates they share a similar outlook on life. But his partner DS Sam Casey (Paul Nicholls) isn't so sure of his new bossâ¦

Peter Davison returns as respected Director of the Crown Prosecution Service, Henry Sharpe for series seven which sees the law and order teams facing the darker side of humanity.
The first two episodes will be a compelling two-part story written by Emilia di Girolamo (Law & Order: UK, The Poisonwood Tree) with the second episode exploring âa day in the lifeâ of the characters. A suicidal man drives his car across a railway crossing causing the train to crash and killing 15 people. The investigation takes on several twists as the teams pursue the case with vigour and a determination to uncover the truth as the future of their colleague DS Sam Casey hangs in the balance.

An array of guest stars including Amanda Mealing, Patrick Baladi, Jan Francis, Ramon Tikaram, Ian Bleasdale, Daniel Casey, Terri Dwyer and Glynis Barber join the cast for this six-part series.


Episode one:


A suicidal man drives his car across a railway causing the train to crash and killing 15 people, but he survives. 

Crown Prosecutor Jake Thorne (Dominic Rowan) pursues the culprit, Finn Tyler (Aidan McArdle) with vigour whilst the manâs defence barrister (Kate Barker played by Georgia Taylor) tries to prove his vulnerability and mental illness. 

Just as the case finishes, his boss, CPS Director Henry Sharpe (Peter Davison), springs one more surprise on Jakeâ¦Kate is  Aleshaâs replacement. 

Another new face is DI Wes Leyton (Paterson Joseph).  Heâs an old colleague of Ronnieâs (Bradley Walsh) and is covering for DI Chandler when Tyler is found dead in his cell at court and the last person seen entering the cell was DS Sam Casey (Paul Nicholls)â¦

----------

tammyy2j (03-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

When is it back?

----------


## Perdita

Week 29 (13th - 19th Jul)y, firm date not yet set

----------


## tammyy2j

ITV has unveiled a first-look promo for the new series of Law & Order: UK.

Casualty's Georgia Taylor and Peep Show's Paterson Joseph join the crime drama for its seventh run.

Taylor is cast as crown prosecutor Kate Barker, while Joseph will play DI Wes Leyton.

Bradley Walsh, Paul Nicholls, Peter Davison and Dominic Rowan all reprise their roles in the new episodes.

Series seven - which features guest stars Patrick Baladi, Ramon Tikaram and Glynis Barber - opens with a two-parter from writer Emilia di Girolamo, exploring the aftermath of a devastating train crash.




Law & Order: UK returns to ITV on Sunday, July 14 at 9pm on ITV

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

21st July


Episode two: Tremors

DS Sam Casey (Paul Nicholls) is suspended over the death of Finn Tyler and DI Wes Leyton (Paterson Joseph) gets hands on with this investigation, with a reluctant DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) as his partner. 

For the first time we explore a day-in-the-life of the Law & Order: UK regulars. After a few drinks Jake (Dominic Rowan) opens up to new colleague Kate Barker (Georgia Taylor) about his mothersâ death. We meet Ronnieâs estranged daughter and follow Sam as he spends the day with his son, giving new insight into our heroesâ off-duty lives.

----------


## Perdita

28th July

Episode three: Paternal

A man is found shot dead in a hotel room and the cash he was carrying has gone missing. We discover the man owed his ex-wife thousands of pounds in unpaid child support and was lying to his girlfriend about his line of work. DS Sam Casey (Paul Nicholls) and DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) also learn he has a son dying of leukaemia, but hadnât been tested for a bone marrow match.

Attention turns to the ex-father-in-law, Philip Donovan (Ian Bleasdale). Did he hunt down the father of his dying grandson to try to recoup the unpaid money or is there more to this family set up than first appears?  How far will a parent  go to protect their childâ¦

At the CPS Jake (Dominic Rowan) and Kate (Georgia Taylor) work out their differences and reach a more even keel.

----------


## Perdita

4th August

Episode four: Fatherly Love

The body of Charlotte Leigh is pulled from the Thames. After ruling out suicide, DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) and DS Sam Casey (Paul Nicholls) focus their enquiries on the victimâs abusive ex-husband Richard (Patrick Baladi) with whom she was involved in a bitter custody battle over their teenage daughter, Holly (Charlotte Hope). 

However, the investigation turns closer to home when it appears Holly was involved in a relationship with her mothersâ new husband, Sean (Rory Kennan). Despite the evidence pointing to Holly, Crown Prosecutor Jake Thorne (Dominic Rowan) follows his gut and gambles on a hunch at the trial in a bid to draw out the real killer, and in turn uncovers the dark truth behind the faÃ§ade of a seemingly perfect family. This is a story about how far a girl will go to protect the man she lovesâ¦

----------


## Perdita

11th August

Episode five: Mortal

Following a break-in, a frail, elderly woman is found dead in her flat. DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) and DS Sam Casey (Paul Nicholls) suspect a robbery gone wrong and treat it as murder.

Tipped off by the victimâs granddaughter, Connie ( Natasha OâKeeffe), the investigation turns towards the live-in carer who has gone missing.  But the carer, Cecile, claims she was fired because she disobeyed Connieâs instructions not to feed her grandmother; Connie was starving her to death. Further investigations throw more suspicion on the granddaughter who is charged.

Despite her brief arguing that it is impossible to prove Connie is responsible for her grandmotherâs death, Chief Prosecutor Jake Thorne(Dominic Rowan)has the bit between his teeth when he tells the jury Connie was the only real family the victim had, and she left her to die.

----------


## Perdita

18th August


Episode six: Dependant

A gay father is found beaten to death and his adopted son is missing. DS Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) and DS Sam Casey (Paul Nicholls) track down the babyâs biological parents, Ruth Pendle, a recovering  drug addict,  and Neil her former boyfriend, who are taken into custody. But their stories donât match up so who is guilty of murder and why?

And there is tension in the CPS offices when Kate Barker (Georgia Taylor) struggles to view the case objectively and puts the outcome in jeopardy. 

This is a story about the system failing vulnerable people and how far a mother will go to be reunited with her child.

----------


## lizann

Ben Bailey Smith had been cast as DS Joe Hawkins who replaces Paul Nicholls as DS Sam Casey

----------


## lizann

Law and Order: UK is to be "rested" after its star, Bradley Walsh, announced he was leaving the show.

 Based on the long-running US series, the UK version began in 2009 with Walsh in the role of lead police detective Ronnie Brooks.

 ITV said the final episode of series eight, to be broadcast on 11 June, would be the last "for the foreseeable future".

 Walsh said he was leaving to "pursue other drama projects". 

 The star - who also hosts game show The Chase - was nominated in the best TV detective category at the National Television Awards earlier this year for his role in the police drama.

 "It's been an absolute pleasure to inhabit Ronnie's Mac for as long as I have," Walsh said. 

 "Eight series is a wonderful achievement for everyone involved in the production. This has been one of the hardest decisions I have ever had to make. 

 "I hope one day to revisit him, but for now I'd like the opportunity to pursue other drama projects which ITV are developing."

 He added: "I'd really love fans of the series, old and new, to watch the final episode to give the series a fitting and proper send off."

----------


## lizann

Law and Order: UK is to be "rested" after its star, Bradley Walsh, announced he was leaving the show.

 Based on the long-running US series, the UK version began in 2009 with Walsh in the role of lead police detective Ronnie Brooks.

 ITV said the final episode of series eight, to be broadcast on 11 June, would be the last "for the foreseeable future".

 Walsh said he was leaving to "pursue other drama projects". 

 The star - who also hosts game show The Chase - was nominated in the best TV detective category at the National Television Awards earlier this year for his role in the police drama.

 "It's been an absolute pleasure to inhabit Ronnie's Mac for as long as I have," Walsh said. 

 "Eight series is a wonderful achievement for everyone involved in the production. This has been one of the hardest decisions I have ever had to make. 

 "I hope one day to revisit him, but for now I'd like the opportunity to pursue other drama projects which ITV are developing."

 He added: "I'd really love fans of the series, old and new, to watch the final episode to give the series a fitting and proper send off."

----------

